# Unbekannte Autogrammkarte



## BeXX (25. August 2013)

Moin liebes Forum, Ich war gestern auf der Gamescom und habe dort unter Anderem Splinter Cell Blacklist angespielt. Nach dem Anspielen bekamen wir eine Tasche mit SPCB Aufdruck. Im Auto auf der Rückfahrt bemerkte ich, dass die die Tasche noch eine Autogrammkarte beinhaltete nur hatte keiner von uns Ahnung von wem es wurde über Tom Clancy spekuliert, habt ihr

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/xc8e8kaf/WP_20130825_002.jpg


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

Würde auch auf Tom Clany tippen.


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Hier mal ein anderes Bild von TC's Unterschrift:
http://www.kruegerbooks.com/books/sig/clancy.jpg

Sieht recht ähnlich aus.


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

Naja.... schon am "T" scheiters. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Handschriften.
Über das "C" und das "L" wollen wir mal gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Naja.... schon am "T" scheiters. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Handschriften.
> Über das "C" und das "L" wollen wir mal gar nicht sprechen.


 
Joah, ich habe nur das Bild verlinkt. Aber Unterschriften/Autogramme verändern sich nach einer Zeit auch. Wenn ich meine Unterschrift, die ich jetzt benutze, mit der von vor 5 Jahren vergleiche, dann sind das auch zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche.


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

Ok. Das stimmt schon.

Aber sehe gerade, daß das "T" von der ersten Unterschrift sehr stark nach dem aussieht, was ich selber mache bei meiner Unterschrift.


----------



## BeXX (25. August 2013)

Frage ist halt echt wer es sonst sein könnte, habe mal nach den Entwicklern geguckt aber die Namen passen so gar nicht zur Unterschrift...


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

Da kann man jetzt echt nur spekulieren!


----------

